# ibs and hrt.



## RIPATA (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi I am going throught the process of investgations for my ibs, i was wondering if hrt could be making it worse. I had endometreosis years ago and it was in my bowel, im wondering if it could be making it worse again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Couldn't hurt to go to your GYN to rule out any GYN problems.


----------

